# Forum > News > Contests >  World of Warcraft 60 DAYS Pre-Paid Time Card Giveaway

## Bounco

And the winner is post #67 by user Zaphry, congrulations!

Thank you to everybody that participated!

Since I've enjoyed this website for quite a while now, I decided to give something back to the community!

Giving away 60 days of WoW playtime! 

All you have to do to enter is comment on this thread.
You can call me pretty, you can share your life story about your aunt Suzy, it doesn't matter what you comment.


_Rules:_

Do not spam the thread, you only have to reply once.
Your account must be at least a week old (that is from the 16th of July, 2016).

Winner will be chosen on *August 4th, 2016.*

Good luck!

----------


## scadouche

gl everyone  :Smile:

----------


## Dovah

GL all. Thanks for the contest  :Smile:

----------


## Subcore

I don't have aunt Suzy but good luck everyone =)

----------


## Nyarly

Nice to meet you, pretty!

----------


## hackerlol

Watcher is cooler than smithers.

----------


## ASGamer

I wonder where the nelf on the alliance vanilla box art work got her nose ring... I bet she went to Claire's.

----------


## Crazyhead

I'm here to win, not to kiss ass or tell good stories.

----------


## Nayder

Thanks for the giveaway, I dont know what to say, but theres my favorite and true quote from Butters South park

Goth Kid: I guess you can join up with us if you want.
Goth Kid 2: Yeah. We're gonna go to the graveyard and write poems about death and how pointless life is.
Butters: Uh, uhm no thanks. I love life.
Stan: Huh? But you just got dumped.
Butters: Well yeah, and I'm sad, but at the same time I'm really happy that something could make me feel that sad. It's like, it makes me feel alive, you know? It makes me feel human. And the only way I could feel this sad now is if I felt somethin' really good before. So I have to take the bad with the good, so I guess what I'm feelin' is like a, beautiful sadness. I guess that sounds stupid.
Goth Kid 2: Yeah.
Stan: No. No, Butters, that doesn't sound stupid at all.
Butters: Well, thanks for offering to let me in your clique, guys, but, to be honest, I'd rather be a crying little ***** than a faggy Goth kid.

----------


## helpax

Good luck and thanks

----------


## BUBBABUNCH

You so purdy.

----------


## mirdanek84

Nice contest, ty for contribution  :Smile:

----------


## Sychotix

Considering picking up the game when Legion comes out. Some game time to start would be great!

----------


## snapple38

who flung poo?

----------


## Confucius

My aunt Suzy was a strong perpetuator of McCarthyism and reported no small amount of godless communist to the FBI during the glory days of old America. Sadly a brown bear, famed mascot of the soviet union, mauled her to death in response to the mortgage crisis of 2007-2009. It all worked out in the end though because she would be ashamed to see what the communist Barrack *​HUSSIEN* Obama has done to this country.

----------


## Android32

I was 7 years old when my aunt died of ovarian cancer in Leganez, Iloilo, Philippines. Her death was very untimely since she was only 30 years old at that time, just got married, and left behind three very young children (my cousins).

On the second night of her wake, I was bullying her youngest son. We were fighting over a stupid toy and I recall hitting my cousin with a wooden stick in the thigh causing minor bruises (I was really a bad bully during those daysƒº).

As punishment for my bad behavior, my mom padlocked me inside a room in the second floor of my aunt's house. The room was really dark and old with only one bed and one window. I was so scared, I cried and begged for them to let me out but they didn't listen until I got tired and fell asleep inside the room.

At around 3:00 am in the morning, I was awakened by a strong slap to my thigh. It felt like someone spanked my thigh so hard. But as I looked around, nobody was there. I ran to the door to check if someone was playing a prank on me, but it was still padlocked. I screamed for help but no one can hear me since the room was far from the stairs. I went back to bed and tucked myself under the blanket, again I fell asleep.

At 5:00 am I was again awakened by a strong whip to my thigh but this time I saw the door of the room already open. I immediately went out and ran downstairs. While on my way down, I can see my aunt's casket but I can't see any of my relatives around. Nobody was guarding or watching over the coffin. As I was slowly passing through my aunt's coffin I heard a soft humming sound, like a mother humming a lullaby to her baby. I stopped to check where the sound is coming from and my body started to shiver when I realized it was coming from my aunt's casket. I ran as fast I could outside the house where I saw my mom and other relatives preparing food for the visitors. I told them my story but as expected nobody believed me. My mom even asked me how I got out of the room.

After my aunt's burial, we went back to Manila, Everything was normal until one night, when I was about to go to sleep, I saw a woman leaning on my closet. She was wearing exactly the same dress my aunt was wearing when she was buried. I can't clearly see her face it was like blending with the dark. In a blink of an eye the woman was gone. I ran to my parent's room and asked if I can sleep there and my mom approved. I slept in a couch approximately 4 meters away from my parent's bed.

At around 3:00 in the morning, I heard my mom crying while sitting at the edge of their bed, her hands covering her face while sobbing. Worried, I asked her 3 times "Mom, what's wrong?" she didn't answer. That's when I realized it was not my mom because I can see my mom and dad sleeping beside the crying lady. I started to shout to wake up my parents and in an instant the lady was gone. My parents thought I was just hallucinating and they even checked me with a thermometer if I have a fever. I told them the story the next day, but as expected, they didn't believe me.

This happened 25 years ago. I'm already 32 years old now but everything is still clear in my mind and I remember every single detail of those experiences.

Thank you for your time reading my story; sorry for my grammar, I'm not that good in English.

----------


## alaros

Gl all. Thx for giveaway.

----------


## Kidorano

Game time  :Cool:

----------


## Aeon1c



----------


## krazyarrior

Thank you for this opportunity:-)
Pretty.

----------


## Obama

I love you all.

----------


## Johnad

Wow! Good Luck everyone!

----------


## Sklug

As usual, good luck to all!

----------


## Superzozo

Good luck everyone  :Smile:

----------


## TehVoyager

Entering content. Good luck to everyone, Congrats in advance to the winner!

I've really been enjoying the new 7.0 changes. the transmog changes are excellent  :Smile:

----------


## Snugglebuu

Thanks for the giveaway GL to everyone

----------


## bansil

I would love to go back to retail. 

Thank you for the give away

----------


## knopper

ty for hosting this contest!

----------


## kamikatze4266

Thanks for the giveaway, Hope to win  :Smile: 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk

----------


## vvvat

thanks for a chance!

----------


## tezzarist

GL everyone finger and toes crossed :-)

----------


## DeMoN

in it to win it

----------


## artemarkantos

Its time to comeback to WoW...i hope =)

----------


## IFoundAGlitch

Me myself and I

----------


## jaczar

Free stuff is always good. Thanks for the giveaway and don't forget your daily dose of Futurama

----------


## MisterPepsi

I am prepared!

----------


## Ashoran

I like turtles.

----------


## rukkus

Woo. Thanks for running an awesome giveaway!!

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk

----------


## Toldorn

Thank you plz.  :Smile:

----------


## sabe123

You and my Aunt Suzy are rlly pretty!

----------


## havheks99

*Tips fedora*

----------


## danishr

GL all, thankyou for the giveaway.

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

----------


## phantom325

> I like turtles.


Join the Turtle nation and together we can take down Confucius' panda army

----------


## Igzz

/cast roll

----------


## Relican

Maybe I will be able to try the pre-patch.

----------


## IwantToBeGood

Have you ever tried to eat a clock? It's very time consuming. GL all

----------


## gaborondix

Hopefully i'll win kappachino!.

----------


## gippy

Awesome contest, thanks

----------


## Power of Illuminati

Thanks a lot for the opportunity.

----------


## keaarori

Might as well w/ exac coming out

----------


## mxfctr

Commenting for the win. Good luck everyone.

----------


## Kenneth

this would be awesome for legion! GL ALL!

----------


## Xecis

I approve this message

----------


## tihifniz

Hope i win  :Big Grin:

----------


## Snowee

Free stuff yay

----------


## Lichlimb

Thank you for this!!

----------


## trunken2001

Thanks for doing this giveaway! You are sexy!

----------


## [Thefuzz]

One of my favorite moments from That 70's Show is in season 1 when Hyde says He hates the fuzz on his ass and Fez replies if you hate the fuzz on your ass why don't you just shave it off? Commence Hyde's blank stare because he was not being literal lol.

----------


## coderx2

dark matter

----------


## scrappyballz

All i have to say is 1+1=3 with out a condom and Good Luck all Thank You for the contest

----------


## Wisya

winter is here, my aunt suzy is pretty...

----------


## Misha Lafal

Lets see what Legion is made from!!! Hope to win this thing!

----------


## Ashbringer2099

Neat contest.

----------


## bigjoint

I Came while Reading this Thread

----------


## muffin2168

Count me in!

----------


## KvotheSMG

Good luck everyone  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zaphry

It could become handy for start of Legion ;P

----------


## frallan123

good luck everyone  :Smile:

----------


## coderx2

iwant dis acc u cute girl and my aunt wanted new shoes pls buy sum

----------


## sn4rk

I was lucky enough to catch the leaving train  :Big Grin:

----------


## helpax

Thank you for this opportunity.

----------


## Diboe

Thanks for the giveaway and Good Luck to everyone! =)

----------


## fjums

I'd go with pretty  :Smile:

----------


## Moonlighter011

im pretty too

----------


## skipper1

You're pretty if I win  :Smile:

----------


## Bounco

And the winner is post #67 by user Zaphry, congrulations!

Thank you to everybody that participated!

----------


## maikel23350

rip me the post was bugged srry for bumping...

----------

